
List of Open Source Web Apps, Alternative to Paid Solutions - unicodeveloper
https://github.com/unicodeveloper/awesome-opensource-webapps
======
vrutkovs
See also [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

~~~
ashitlerferad
Or
[https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/LeavingTheCloud](https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/LeavingTheCloud)

